# Ball Turner Drive System



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

I was exchanging thoughts earlier with @PaulL and musing about how so many of us spend so much time make tools for our tools. I figured I'd create my own thread rather than hi-Jack his

As I write this I'm trying to figure out a cool way to make a 3/8 or 1/2 inch square drive for my ball turner. The drive that it came with was designed for a lantern style tool post. It does work on my BXA, but it is a knuckle scraper because it's too close to my tool post and compound. I'm thinking I'd rather use an extension bar and T-Handle or a ratchet wrench to turn the turner.

My thoughts right now are to grind an old socket to replace the original driver. But that feels a little too crude. So I'm just sittin here thinkin on it till sumthin jumps out at me....... Reading everyone's posts is sorta inspirational. I'm really at the beginning of this little project so I'm wide open to ideas and suggestions - no matter how wild they might be. It's a wide open book.

Here is what I have:











I took the photos out in the shop but im in the house now and the shop is locked up. So you will just have to imagine a manual crank type affair at the end of the shaft for now. I'll try and take a photo of the crank and add it here tomorrow.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 13, 2022)

My only issue with it is whether you can get enough _feel_ through that handle.  Or perhaps that _feel_ isn't needed?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> My only issue with it is whether you can get enough _feel_ through that handle.  Or perhaps that _feel_ isn't needed?



I dunno John. I've never used a ball turner before. I don't know if feel is important! Guess I'll find out!


----------



## Tom O (Sep 14, 2022)

Is it the pic or is the two mating surfaces tapered for fit? Yours seems to look like a worm drive which if it is will remove any jerkiness you will still have feel because of the cutting pressure on the tool. If you don’t like the stock one a piece of round that is squared for a socket maybe?


----------

